# Ice Out



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Can anyone tell me if ice has started to pull away from shore on the north side of Audobon??


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I can tell you the ice is out and the fishing sucks. I was there on friday from 6-8:30 pm and didn't have a nibble.


----------

